# Chilling Adventures of Sabrina: Deutscher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Chilling Adventures of Sabrina: Deutscher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Chilling Adventures of Sabrina: Deutscher Trailer zur Netflix-Serie*


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Oktober 2018)

Irgendwie was ganz was anderes als damals die sitcom.....

Irgendwie aber auch toll, dass sich die Serie praktisch mit der damaligen Zielgruppe mitgealtert ist. 

Ich schau auf jeden Fall mal rein.


----------



## chenjung (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte noch die Serie aus den 90ern in Erinnerung und dachte, cool, ein Remake.

Ich war dann doch erstmal geschockt, weil es ganz anders ist, wie ich dachte. Aber gut! Zwar um einiges "düsterer, Böser" aber gut. Ganz anders, wie damals. Ich bin richtig positiv überrascht und werde es weiter verfolgen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen.

Allerdings verwirrt mich der Titel: Chilling ... bedeutet für mich, Ruhig, Auswogen, Entspannt. Ganz was die Serie nicht ist. Oder denke ich hier falsch?


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Oktober 2018)

chenjung schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings verwirrt mich der Titel: Chilling ... bedeutet für mich, Ruhig, Auswogen, Entspannt. Ganz was die Serie nicht ist. Oder denke ich hier falsch?



Da bist du glaube ich der jugendsprachlichen Neuinterpretation von "to chill" = "entspannen" aufgesessen.

Eigentlich bedeutet "to chill" = "(ab)kühlen", in diesem Kontext wäre "chilling" dann sinngemäß eher zu verstehen als "das Blut in den Adern gefrieren lassend" oder vergleichbares.


----------



## chenjung (31. Oktober 2018)

Hi HeneHuhn,

danke für diesen Hinweis, das würde einiges erklären.

Die Serie ist mega gut, und sorgt für sehr gute und düstere Unterhaltung. Ich war bzw. bin immer noch total paff, wie gut die Serie ist. Sabrina ist ja mehr oder weniger, noch ein Kind und muss schon so früh, Entscheidungen treffen und sich gegen eine übermacht behaupten!

Also, ich kann euch raten, schaut euch die Serie an!


----------

